
University of Chicago Drops SAT, ACT Requirement for Admissions - poster123
https://www.wsj.com/articles/university-of-chicago-drops-sat-act-requirement-for-admissions-1529009194
======
poster123
I don't like this change. Research has found that a combination of high school
GPA and SAT or ACT scores is the best predictor of college grades and
graduation rates. The SAT and ACT offer fee waivers for low-income students,
so requiring them is not unfair.

~~~
bravenewthrow
“Best predictor” eliminates the edge cases. That’s not optimal when we are
talking about humans in a social environment.

We need less worship of numbers and statistics.

~~~
poster123
Even if you think admissions should not be made based on a composite of grades
and test scores, you should still be looking at them alongside more subjective
measures. You are not doing someone a favor by admitting them if they have a
high chance of flunking out.

